# is this a Walking Stick brass silver gold grip ?



## sticki1 (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello, is this an walking stick grip with ebenwood stick ?. He has on the end of the wooden stick an fine carved circle. The Grop is brass, gold, silver ?

The compleete size ist 26,3 cm. When you shake the stick, you herar an sound like micro balls.

Thanks for help.


----------



## sticki1 (Dec 21, 2015)

the rare, is the approach of the heating rod. He is about to feel halfway. The end is expertly sanded inside. The handle is made of silver, gilded .. Probably what was put in the end. Is it a walking stick '. I think it is from 18.-19 th century ? It is not an replica !!!


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice looking stick. My guess would be a brass.


----------



## sticki1 (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello, but it is also silver in it. Presumably it is silver-plated. Very fine engravings. Could it be a walking stick or even a knife stock?. It could be something in pinned down. Or it has nothing to do with walking stick. Do you have adreff from an expert for walking stick´s 1700-1800 ?


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Something like that is best appraised in person by an expert in antique walking sticks. I know some are quite valuable. It's a very nice stick.

Thank you for showing it to us.

Rodney


----------

